# Korean skincare products? Makeup?



## Beryl (Feb 19, 2014)

Browsing online for Korean skincare products I was wondering if any WOC use these. I found a blog of an expat WOC  over on www.thewanderlustproject.com/ who really likes and uses Korean skincare products. Anyone who also uses these Korean products?
  Does anyone use Korean makeup products lipsticks etc. ? Which are your favorite brands ?


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 19, 2014)

I always shied away from them b/c I thought they focused soo much for lightening affects it would be bad for WOC.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 21, 2014)

Still reading up on all the brands available and placed a small order at site en.koreadepart.com/
   I did notice whilst reading about the products,  the many brightening skin products but the blogger I mentioned above is WOC and she writes somewhere on that blog her skin improved. The brightening things might work for pigment spots is something I was thinking perhaps.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

Have you heard of the brand Skinfood? Skinfood is one Korean brand that is definitely gaining momentum here in the US. When I lived in Glendale, CA the Glendale Galleria opened a Skinfood store in 2012.

  So far, I have tried their Vitatok lipsticks and the Black Sugar Scrub. I loved both products! The Vitatok lipsticks are exceptionally creamy and have a jelly-like finish. The Black Sugar Scrub left my skin incredibly smooth and silky and felt great to use.

  Skinfood is made from food ingredients. They have a very wide range of products like toners with aloe, rice milk, sake, peaches. And their most expensive line comes from grapes.

  As far as I know, this is the most prominent Korean brand being sold in the US.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info about SkinFood one of my items in my very first Korean beauty/makeup online order is from SkinFood one of the new lipsticks:
  My Short Cake Lip in cherry mousse.
  The Glendale Galleria I have heard about that one will view their site online.


----------



## ychungelle (Dec 2, 2014)

I am from Korea and for some reason I've been more inclined to use Western brands- maybe because I've lived in the US most of the time during the years (although I went back home every vacation). 
  But these days I'm using more Korean skincare products, because I think Korean companies put a lot of research and effort into developing new products fast, as Korean women are generally very demanding in terms of beauty and skincare products. 
  Also, many Korean brands turn to natural, organic ingredients these days, which appeal to me more these days since I am more conscious about what I eat, what I put on my body and face. 

  Not many people know this brand, but I love love love Whamisa. They use mostly natural ingredients (like over 95% of all the ingredients are only nautral or organic). I love their mists which actually has olive leaf or rose petals in them. 
  You can find this brand on K-beauty site like www.glowrecipe.com 

  For make-up, I love Hera mist cushion. There's been quite a hype in Korea and in the US about this compact (and I usually don't like to simply go along with the trend- I become more skeptical when there's a hype about one product/brand), but it actually goes on your skin smoothly and it gives you a very natural-look makeup!


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 9, 2014)

Etude House has the cutest stuff!, I don't expect any of the face stuff to match but I have a few lippies on the way


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

Beryl said:


> Thanks for the info about SkinFood one of my items in my very first Korean beauty/makeup online order is from SkinFood one of the new lipsticks:
> My Short Cake Lip in cherry mousse.
> The Glendale Galleria I have heard about that one will view their site online.


  Hey, just wondered if you ever ordered any skin care?


----------



## Beauteque (May 22, 2015)

Hey guys, we're Beauteque, an Asian beauty focused company.
  If any of you are interested in checking us out, here's our websites.  
beauteque.com
beautequemonthly.com
  We sell all major Asian beauty brands, as well as providing monthly subscription bags!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone know of any NY Stores that carry Korean brands?


----------



## lenchen (Nov 15, 2015)

ychungelle said:


> I am from Korea and for some reason I've been more inclined to use Western brands- maybe because I've lived in the US most of the time during the years (although I went back home every vacation).
> But these days I'm using more Korean skincare products, because I think *Korean companies put a lot of research and effort into developing new products fast, as Korean women are generally very demanding in terms of beauty and skincare products. *
> *Also, many Korean brands turn to natural, organic ingredients t*hese days, which appeal to me more these days since I am more conscious about what I eat, what I put on my body and face.
> 
> ...


  Which is the reason why I use Korean skincare products only. My favorite brands are Whamisa, SU:UM37,Missha,and Shulwasoo.


----------



## greenteababe (Apr 15, 2016)

I used this rose gel mask by skin food.  it was good but I couldn't really tell the difference that much.  their packaging is pretty cute so I'd try more definitely.


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Jul 28, 2016)

I always shied away from them b/c I believed they targeted soo much for whitening impacts it would be bad for WOC.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 3, 2016)

Korean skin care is light years ahead of Western brands in terms of research with unusual and highly effective ingredients. Be aware of fillers (some brands are massive fans of fillers, that can do the skin more harm than good). More brands are rising to the surface with pure ingredients across the price spectrum. Sephora is a great indicator of what's moving on a global scale. Be aware that age plays a huge factor in efficacy. Some of the stuff we get here is geared toward younger and problem-free skin (Tony Moly, Innisfree), but brands like Sulwahsoo and May Coop are top of the line. And they've firmly hopped on the organic train, so brands like CosRx are doing big things. Oh, and don't sleep on Neogen Wine Pads. They have changed my exfoliating life. You have been warned. 

And a good indicator for ingredients is your reaction to similar products. For example, if your skin is like mine and HATES brands like SKII, anything with boosted soy ferment is gonna be problematic. 

Do your research, and ask for samples! I started dabbling a few years back, and have upgraded everything around me as a result. The bar is HIGH with them. Many brands are scrambling to keep up. Eventually maybe some of them will finally get a clue about 'added fragrance.' Just saying.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 3, 2016)

ychungelle said:


> I am from Korea and for some reason I've been more inclined to use Western brands- maybe because I've lived in the US most of the time during the years (although I went back home every vacation).
> But these days I'm using more Korean skincare products, because I think Korean companies put a lot of research and effort into developing new products fast, as Korean women are generally very demanding in terms of beauty and skincare products.
> Also, many Korean brands turn to natural, organic ingredients these days, which appeal to me more these days since I am more conscious about what I eat, what I put on my body and face.
> 
> ...



YES! I love that brand! Glow Recipe and MEMEbox changed my life. LOL


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I always shied away from them b/c I thought they focused soo much for lightening affects it would be bad for WOC.



I've yet to see a Korean makeup company make a foundation/concealer shade that's suited for even medium skin tones lol. If you find anything, please let us know!


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 3, 2016)

There is a fantastic Reddit thread on pH of Asian beauty cleansers https://www.reddit.com/r/AsianBeauty/comments/2mjjtv/the_rasianbeauty_cleanser_ph_list_and_ph_faq/

@Prettypackages in Chinatown I went to a store called oo35mm that carries a ton of Asian beauty products. There is a bit of a markup, but the selection is amazing. I bought the Biore UV Aqua Rich Watery Essense Sunscreen, which has quite a cult following.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 3, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I've yet to see a Korean makeup company make a foundation/concealer shade that's suited for even medium skin tones lol. If you find anything, please let us know!



Laniege. I swear by their BB Cushion. You can get it at Target.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 3, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Laniege. I swear by their BB Cushion. You can get it at Target.



When I tried it, it was ashy . I bought the shade Dark. I could probably get away with it in the middle of my face, but definitely around the perimeter.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 4, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> When I tried it, it was ashy . I bought the shade Dark. I could probably get away with it in the middle of my face, but definitely around the perimeter.



Hmmm, the undertones are quite yellow, so that might be why it goes ashy. Okay, no Korean bb cushion for you. That's the warmest one I know of. Many of them pull pink or have a grey undertone because Koreans are all about brightening and looking totally pigment-less. I'm waiting on my Jung Saem Mool stuff to arrive from Korea. I got her darkest shades in BB and concealer. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## stream26 (Oct 3, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Skinfood also has some really great products. I'm a huge fan of their brown sugar facial scrub! It really makes my skin feel nice and moisturized afterwards.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Nature Republic also has a great aloe vera soothing gel which is used to moisturize. I don't own it (yet) but I've tried it multiple times and I absolutely love it. The aloe vera gel has been a bestseller in Korea for years.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have also bought stuff from amazon.com and I've had a pretty good experience with that. Hope this helps!![/FONT]


----------



## AmberP (Dec 8, 2020)

I started ordering Korean cosmetics, and I like that they are of high quality. You have to be careful to find something that suits you. I faced the problem that the translation into English is not always correct, it feels like they translated it in Google.


----------

